
Show HN: FastDocs – Speed up creating Google Docs at home or work - flinner
http://fastdocs.co
======
dchuk
Somewhat relevant to this topic: If I'm editing a Google Doc in a Driver
folder, and I create a new document, I want that document to be in that same
folder, like all other programs that have this functionality. Does anyone know
how I can do this? I keep getting my new documents showing up in my root
folder so I end up with a bunch of missing docs when I'm creating a lot of
them at once.

~~~
untilHellbanned
yeah that's the trick. I don't want a million untitled docs at my root.
Launching the doc from a Drive folder is critical for many/most user's mental
organization. Will be interesting to see how fastdocs will solve this without
reinventing the Drive, err.. wheel.

------
iamdave
....I love it already. I practically _live_ inside Google Drive for work.

Question for the maker or anyone else: how can I turn these into bookmarklets
so I can save them with favicons to my bookmarks bar?

~~~
sixhobbits
Bookmark
[https://docs.google.com/document/create](https://docs.google.com/document/create)
? Or am I missing something?

~~~
flinner
There are unique URLs for each document type, and they are also different per
platform (web/iOS/android). So, yes bookmarks are great, but it's helpful to
have all the necessary links in one place.

~~~
cookiemonsta
the different urls are in the source:

    
    
        var urls = {
    				"web": {
    					"doc": "https://docs.google.com/document/create",
    					"sheet": "https://sheets.google.com/create",
    					"presentation": "https://slides.google.com/create",
    					"drawing": "https://drawings.google.com/create"
    				},
    				"ios": {
    					"doc": "googledocs://docs.google.com/document/create",
    					"sheet": "googlesheets://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?new",
    					"presentation": "googleslides://docs.google.com/presentation/create",
    					"drawing": "https://drawings.google.com/create"
    				},
    				"android": {
    					"doc": "intent://#Intent;package=com.google.android.apps.docs.editors.docs;end",
    					"sheet": "intent://#Intent;package=com.google.android.apps.docs.editors.sheets;end",
    					"presentation": "intent://#Intent;package=com.google.android.apps.docs.editors.slides;end",
    					"drawing": "https://drawings.google.com/create"
    				},
    			}

------
malchow
Useful. Interestingly, starting a clean and blank new doc is notably faster
from this page than from the Google Docs/Drive file listing page.

~~~
spoiler
The act of starting the document takes roughly the same time (a few
miliseconds of difference on my average work PC).

However, this doesn't apply to the "waiting" time required for the Google
Drive UI to load, which _does_ take an awful lot of time (compared to the
minimalistic FastDocs UI).

